# Benji - best dog in the world: 1991-2009



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Allie  Me and Pegs will be thinking of you.

atback


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

So sorry for you and for your mum atback 

I'm sure he had a very happy life with a family that loved him so much. 

Big hugs atback


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you both for your kind words.

Apparently he collapsed as soon as he got to the vets and that was that. He had a tumour up his nose that had not been spotted before. Seeing as he had 6 monthly checkups I'm a little surprised at that, but anyway. His arthritis had gotten really bad as well and there was evidence of nerve damage -one of his back legs didn't have any feeling left in it at all.

I've arranged for a private cremation and for his ashes to be returned to me in a little wooden 'scatter box'. I won't keep them .. they will be released in the garden the next time I go to my mothers. In the UK, they usually cremate a number of pets at the same time. That was never going to happen to my Benji (and it wont happen to Toby either).

To say I'm upset would be the understatement of the year. It wasn't unexpected but I had hoped he would enjoy one last summer.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry Allie...
He was obviously a very loved dog and you and your mom gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...my heartfelt condolences to you and your family. atback 
It is *never* easy to lose a furry family-member, but it seems to be double-y hard when they have been a part of our lives for such a long time as Benji had with you. 18yrs is an amazing age for such a good-sized dog. What a testament to the love/care he received with you and your family. atback


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Benji. He seemed like such a cutie. I know he had a wonderful life with you and your mom.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry, Allie. Benji was such an imiportant part of your life, and I know how hard this must have hit you. I wish you peace of mind and wonderful memories. God bless.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

I've been pretty teary at work all day today. Cant wait to get home and cuddle my Tobe!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  From everything you've said about him here, it sounds like he was a great dog, and obviously well-loved.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Allie...I'm so, so sorry. atback I know how much you loved Benji, it came through in all your posts about him. Rest in peace, sweet Benji. My beloved cockapoo, Gigi, now has a companion to play with at the Bridge. :angel


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Allie.  

Now you can picture him young and healthy and running free. But I know your heart is breaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Allie, I remember you posting a video of him not too long ago. He was so very loved, that is obvious. I am sure that you and your Mum's heart's are breaking right now, but I hope that it helps to know what a good life that had with you.

Godspeed over the Bridge Benji sweetheart.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I think its the only video footage I have of my little old man. Taken earlier this year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJv1Zx0jjQ


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Rest in doggie heaven Benji


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone, for your support. Its much appreciated.

I woke up this morning, remembered, and burst into tears. Had to stumble downstairs and find the ginger terror to cuddle.

I'll write a little something about Benji when I feel more up to it.

In the meantime .. apparently Felix is now 'in his element' and 'lording it' around the place. Guess he likes being the one and only centre of attention. Which actually made me smile, because thats certainly better than him being sad and missing his old canine buddy (which he rather obviously is not! :lol: )

Cats, huh? Ever the opportunists. :lol: :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Pass the Kleenex. I'm so sorry to hear this, Allie. Benji was a real cutie and it sounds like he had a great, long life with your Mom and the rest of your family.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I got a call from the vet this morning saying that Benjis ashes are now ready to pick up.

Its been one week today.

I'm going to my mothers this week for a four day weekend - we will be scattering Benjis ashes in the garden he loved so much.

Its going to be hard getting out of that cab tomorrow night and not see my lovely old man totter down the path to meet me.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. (can't believe I didn't see this thread until now.) Benji is resting peacefully in a good place. I'll be thinking of you and your mum. atback


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Benji was a sweetheart! 

I am sorry your family lost a loving companion. I hope this weekend with your mum will let you both share some sweet memories while you scatter his ashes in his favorite spot...

atback Fran


----------

